# Great deal on Solar Panel



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Just wanted to let you guys know that SolarBlvd.com has come wonderful deal on Solar Panels. Some of them as low as $0.84 per watt. I have no affiliation with them other than being a satisfied customer. You can check them out at: Solar Cell, Solar Panel, Renewable Energy, Wind Energy, Charge Controller, Solar Trackers

If anyone here knows of better prices please post the sites because I'm looking to add more panels to my system. I'm in the market for 12V panels.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Prices look pretty good not bad...


----------

